# عقد تايم شير (4 أفراد) الموسم الأحمر - طوال العام - جاردينيا شرم



## kmhas (13 نوفمبر 2010)

عقد تايم شير (4 أفراد ) خلال الموسم الأحمر (طوال العام ) بمنتجع جار دينيا شرم الشيخ مع رصيد 3 أسابيع لم يتم استخدامها والعقد حر ولا يوجد عليه أي التزامات للغير ومسجل في الشهر العقاري ووزارة السياحة المصرية + إمكانية التبادل حول العالم + عضوية انتيرفال الدولية + العقد مدى الحياة ويورث للغير + السعر الحالي لدى الشركة بمصر لا يقل عن 40000 ألف جنيه وللمشتري حرية الاستفسار عن ذلك - و السعر عندي مغري ولعدم التفرغ ولظروف خاصة تم عرضه للبيع بسعر أقل من سعر الشركة مع إمكانية البيع بدفعه مقدمة وإقساط حسب الاتفاق مع المشتري - والله الموفق ,

ملاحظة: لدى الاستعداد لتحمل نسبة الشركة لبيع العقد بدلا من المشتري
السعر النهائي وللجادين فقط هوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ((25000 جنيه))
(( وبكذا لايوجد عرض مغري زى دا ))
ابوبندر - جده
ج: 00966558000172
[email protected]


----------

